# Waco, TX 3 yr long hair silver sheherd, male



## silverdog (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a serious dilemna. Shadow provided my neighbor's son with 9 stitches. He has never shown aggression towards a human. Shadow was playing with him and others for close to 4 hours prior to the incident. I have no idea where this came from. He has become very aggressive over the last year, and we can no longer take a chance something might, or might not happen. I wanted to shoot him the instant the incident occurred. I am glad I did not, otherwise, the boy would have had to receive all kinds of shots. 

I know this is my first post, but I have no choice but to post for help. Shadow is free to any good home. He is neutered, pure bred silver shepherd, loves lakes (which is **** keeping him brushed) good-natured (unless you happen to be <23" tall for newfound some reason).

I have to keep him for at least 6 more days for "in house" observation, and after that, he has to go. 

My neighbor has nothing to do with this decision, but after this fiasco, I am not willing to take a chance.

Thanks


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Can you post a photo! That always helps.


----------



## silverdog (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, let's see......he is a german shepherd......he has streaks of silver denoting the name.....I travel alot for work.......he will be gone in a week.....he cost 375 when we got him.....I'm not tryin to sell a friggin volvo

Not tryin to be rude, just don't want to dump him off somewhere and wonder about his welfare


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How sad for all...Do you think that there may be something wrong with his health that made him lash out?


----------



## silverdog (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlHow sad for all...Do you think that there may be something wrong with his health that made him lash out?


No. This dog suffered parvo at 4 months and lived (after several 100bux...)

It was just bad luck. What would you do...


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: silverdog
> It was just bad luck. What would you do...


I would keep my dog. One incident doesn't mean you should rehome him. Plus now he has a bite history. 

Is your boy neutered? Has he had any Obedience training?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a dog that I can't trust with 4-8 year olds. She is fear aggressive,and can't understand the actions of that age as they are so unpredictable. I would muzzle him and condition him to be around kids that age, it does take time. Have you had him in training, practice NILIF? Because of his bite history, you are going to have a hard time adopting him out, maybe a rescue can evaluate him for you and go from there? Good luck..


----------



## silverdog (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lish91883
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: silverdog
> ...


Thanks for your input, and your lack of reading comprehension.

Onyx, or anyone else, if a dog sits when a 2 yo says sit, throws the toy, dog brings toy back, and this continues for FOUR hours, just how much conditioning do you want? Jeeeeeezzzzzzuuuussss, does anybody read, or do they simply type to see themselves speak?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Your attitude may be the reason for your dogs attitude. We are trying to help. Sometimes our dogs act out because of the way we act/react. Why would your dog play for 4 hours with a two year old, seems like maybe he was tired of the "game"?


----------



## silverdog (Jun 26, 2008)

If the previous was lashing out, I am truly sorry. My son received a 100 for reading comprehension. You know why? I showed him the value of understanding text laid out before him. My daughter also receives very high marks for the same reason. It is not that I have no patience for people simply waiting for their turn to talk, I just have very little of it. If this means I receive no further help, I will wake tomorrow morning with a smile on my face regardless of how you personally feel about me or my attitude. 

I hope you have a great day!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you have very little patience, then your dog probably feels that. There is nothing wrong with being patient and understanding, and having some compassion. Enjoy your evening and sleep well!


----------



## silverdog (Jun 26, 2008)

You still either did NOT read all of my type,, or do not comprehend.


Alllllllrighty then.....now I'm lashing out......


ahem.....(in my best Boston accent)........



[comment removed by Admin Wisc.Tiger]

you're probably a therapist of some sorts, which broken down, is [Remived by Admin. Wisc.Tiger]. Being such, you should have no problem completing the above activity, unless of course, and I fully expect you will, you read the first and last line, and have no clue as to the content, or context, of our conversation.

Now, if someone could please help me with my dog situation, I would be overwhelmed with joy.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Waco, TX 3 yr long hair silver Shepherd, male*

silverdog, 4 hours is a long time for a dog to play and be patient with kids. Were you there supervising the kids playing with the dog?

I have read you comments and I will give you my responses.

First what would I do? I would work with my dog and not try to pawn off a dog with a bite history for someone else to deal with. If after a complete medical work up, an evaluation by an experience dog trainer and training, if the dog was no better then I would be responsible and have the dog PTS.

I have 4 GSD's in my house and have had one GSD before and several other breeds of dogs. I do not have kids, but I would not take a dog with a bite history on a child. 9 Stitches, isn't a I am annoyed with you nip kid take a hike. 

You attitude with the other board members who were trying to help you is uncalled for. See all of us have dogs, some of us have dogs with issues or problems, we work with them, we don't get on a BB and try to give them away.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## silverdog (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Waco, TX 3 yr long hair silver Shepherd, male*

First and foremost, thanks for reading and not trying to psyche my dog or myself.

We were enjoying a nice backyard grill event for the better part of the day. I even gave Shadow a chop for such good behavior, so yes, it was supervised, not just by me, but by everyone over voting age. 

I am not trying to pawn my dog off, I do not want to kill him, I simply can not take the chance of something like that happening again. Plus, hidden in one of my previous posts, I travel alot.....

I do appreciate your opinion about "I would not take a dog with a bite history on a child." That let's me know my chances. 

I did not join to make friends, or be someone's shoulder to cry on, or have more drama in my life. I would like to give the dog the best chance possible, and I thought this could be a good place to start. Ergo the reason I joined today. I do not need anymore friends, I do not need any shoulders here to cry on, and I have all the drama I desire at the moment. I simply want a good home for Shadow.

Thank you,

SD


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote: He has become very aggressive over the last year, and we can no longer take a chance something might, or might not happen. I wanted to shoot him the instant the incident occurred.



Some people should not own certain breeds, if they do not understand them. Still other people shouldn't own an animal of any kind. This sounds like a stressful home for any dog or human. 
....just my opinion....


----------



## silverdog (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: wsumner26
> 
> 
> > Quote: He has become very aggressive over the last year, and we can no longer take a chance something might, or might not happen. I wanted to shoot him the instant the incident occurred.
> ...


That's why they are like







. And now you are telling me after 3 yrs in the same home it's my fault. You people with your head so far up your







, please stop talking...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Waco, TX 3 yr long hair silver Shepherd, male*

Well the problem is there are so many dogs in need, Rescue's won't take a dog with a bite history. I would not take a dog with a bite history because of the fact that Insurace companies are refusing to insure people that own GSD's. 

There are medical things that can cause aggression. So that is why I said a complete medical work up, with blood tests, thyroid test for sure.


----------



## silverdog (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Waco, TX 3 yr long hair silver Shepherd, male*



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerWell the problem is there are so many dogs in need, Rescue's won't take a dog with a bite history. I would not take a dog with a bite history because of the fact that Insurace companies are refusing to insure people that own GSD's.
> 
> There are medical things that can cause aggression. So that is why I said a complete medical work up, with blood tests, thyroid test for sure.


What could there be in a thyroid causing a problem?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Waco, TX 3 yr long hair silver Shepherd, male*

Here is a link to a thread on the board that has some other links to read about medical issues causing aggression.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=554900&page=1#Post554900

Val


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Waco, TX 3 yr long hair silver Shepherd, male*

Has he been to a vet recently for a check up/shots? Maybe I overlooked that info.... not sure.


----------



## gshephlvr (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Waco, TX 3 yr long hair silver Shepherd, male*

cripes all the crappy insults aren't needed but since this appears your main mode of communication let me try to help you understand

1. take your dog to the vet and have a complete work up. Talk about having ones head up ones ass. I would think someone as bright as you seem to think you are would have thought of that himself. Perhaps one of your genious children with all the wonderful reading comprehension can explain this post to you.

2. get a behaviorist to evaulate your dog. 

I love when people just try to pawn off their troubled animals on others to deal with instead of trying to put some honest effort into it themselves. You have had the dog 3 years (see I can read) and you seemed to be able to care for him despite the travel. I am just guessing but someone is probably home with your brilliant children while you travel so not sure what that has to do with working with your dog. 

And perhaps you should answer the questions asked is your dog fixed?????


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Waco, TX 3 yr long hair silver Shepherd, male*

It is not the best approach to be this rude to the people who are trying to help. It is also against the board rules. Unfortunately you won't find people with wonderful homes lining up for a dog that got a bite history in your home and that has become very aggressive over the last year. 

If my dog bit a child and the dog's life were on the line, I would not wake up with a smile on my face.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Waco, TX 3 yr long hair silver Shepherd, male*

Silverdog may simply be a troll. If the rude answers and accusations continue from this supposed person who was asking for help ... mods, I would simply lock the thread.
Just my two cents.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

> Quote: Can you post a photo! That always helps.





> Originally Posted By: silverdogWell, let's see......he is a german shepherd......he has streaks of silver denoting the name.....I travel alot for work.......he will be gone in a week.....he cost 375 when we got him.....I'm not tryin to sell a friggin volvo
> 
> Not tryin to be rude, just don't want to dump him off somewhere and wonder about his welfare


Silverdog, all this person asked is can you post a photo. Your answer does seem rude. A photo helps, plus it will usually show that the dog is indeed a GSD. You would be surprised how many "purebred GSDs" are barely shepherd mixes.

There are medical conditions that can cause sudden aggression, Lyme disease and thyroid are two of them. The people on this thread were merely offering suggestions. You asked for help didn't you?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Silverdog will never be back here, as she/he knows all, way more than anyone on this site ever could. Why they ever came on her for "advise or help" is the question. I hope that Shadow finds a new home ASAP to get out of that situation.


----------

